# Can't access my Nandroid backups



## Metroba (Jan 5, 2012)

Since upgrading to 4.1 (on 4.2 now), I've noticed something weird has happened. Stuff isn't showing up on my SD card that I know is there. For example, when I am in recovery, I can see my backups under the restore tab but when I try to go and delete some of them in root browser, or any browser for that matter, I cannot see them. I go into my clockword mod folder and then "backup" and nothing is in there.

Any ideas? Its been a good minute since I've visited the forums so if I am making a massive repost here, please accept my sincerest apologies and I will buy you an entire truckload of new kittens.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Did you update your recovery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Metroba (Jan 5, 2012)

masully84 said:


> Did you update your recovery
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I haven't updated it for like 2-3 months and I will do just that now. Would it really have an effect on what I can view on my phone in file managers?

...I guess I'll find out here in a few. Thank you very much for your reply!


----------



## Metroba (Jan 5, 2012)

Updated recovery and no dice









sent from behind you


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

4.2 moves the folders around due to the multi-user feature. You needed to update your recovery before flashing a 4.2 ROM to make sure it works right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Also I've heard going from one recovery to another will delete all old backups. Don't know if that's what happened but just throwing that out there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metroba (Jan 5, 2012)

DrPepperLives said:


> Also I've heard going from one recovery to another will delete all old backups. Don't know if that's what happened but just throwing that out there
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I can still access them but ONLY when in recovery. I cannot view them in my root browser.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Metroba said:


> Would you mind directing me to the newest recovery?


TWRP http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/89
CWM http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-6.0.2.3-toro.img
Touch CWM http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.2.3-toro.img


----------



## Metroba (Jan 5, 2012)

You are a saint. It's crazy how much things change when you leave for a few months lol. Recovery is updated to TWRP and I have the new AOKP that was released today. Things nice and smooth now.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I think we need a sticky about this recovery stuff. Too many people don't read

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

